# wine brique?



## intoxicating (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently bought a fired clay wine bucket that said wine brique on it at a thrift store. I can find listings on the net that say, "keep your wine cool the natural way." No instructions. Do I put it in the fridge, or put some water and ice in it? I like the fact that it doesn't have a cord to plug in, but how does it work?


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 26, 2010)

A picture would help, but if it is clay and about the size to fit a bottle of wine, you soak it in cold water and then it stays cool as the water evaporates.


----------

